# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Papierkorb von KDE in der shell nutzen

## ThorstenHirsch

Wem ist's nicht schonmal so gegangen, dass er lieber die shell nutzt um im Dateisystem aufzuräumen, weil's schneller und komfortabler ist als wild herumzuklicken, dann aber mit "rm" ein paar Sachen zu viel erwischt hat?

Glücklicherweise lässt sich der Papierkorb auch in der shell nutzen und damit man nicht so viel tippen muss, schreiben wir uns ein kleines Skript namens "trash", dass dies für uns erledigt:


```
#!/bin/sh
if [ "$1" != "" ]; then
  kfmclient move "$1" trash:/
else
  echo "usage: trash <file|dir>"
fi
```

Ganz simpel also. Dieses Skript einfach in einem Verzeichnis abspeichern, das in $PATH enthalten ist, mit "chmod +x trash" ausführbar machen und dann kann man mit


```
trash irgendwas.txt
```

irgendwas in den Papierkorb schieben.

----------


## tomekk228

ein Script der einfach ein "mv $1 /home/user/.Trash" ausführt tuts auch. So hab ich es  :Smilie:

----------


## ThorstenHirsch

KDE benutzt aber nicht unbedingt $HOME/.Trash. Bei mir gibt's dieses Verzeichnis bspw. überhaupt nicht. Mit dem kfmclient auf der sicheren Seite, denn der schiebt's dahin, wo KDE wirklich den Papierkorb hat.

----------


## tomekk228

> KDE benutzt aber nicht unbedingt $HOME/.Trash. Bei mir gibt's dieses Verzeichnis bspw. überhaupt nicht. Mit dem kfmclient auf der sicheren Seite, denn der schiebt's dahin, wo KDE wirklich den Papierkorb hat.


Ja, ich habe Gnome unter OpenSuse 10.3. 

Dort ist es (jedenfalls bei mir) unter /home/user/.Trash  :Smilie: 

Aber ich meine mich zu erinnern das es unter Arch z.b anders ist. Gleich mal nachschauen  :Smilie:

----------

